# How often do you trim hooves?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Curious question..? I'm sure I'm going to get many answers on this one.. How often do you trim hooves? I was doing it once a month, was told that was too often, and that every 3-4 month is fine. Well, I didn't do that with my girls and boy am I glad I didn't. I did my 2 wethers today and I felt bad, and it took me twice as long... Is once a month to much? I use the hand trimmer, and then the electric hoof knife with the yellow rasp attachment.. They said if you continue taking the bottom part off until you see pink then they will eventually have soft feet and prone to hoof rot. Is there any truth to this? I'm not looking forward to doing my sheep tomorrow


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When it is dry out, mine tend to wear theirs down when traveling over the rock and clay in their pens... during summer I trim every 4-6 weeks. When the weather is wet I trim more often, at least once a month.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

liz said:


> When it is dry out, mine tend to wear theirs down when traveling over the rock and clay in their pens... during summer I trim every 4-6 weeks. When the weather is wet I trim more often, at least once a month.


Oh good. I let my wethers go for 4 months...., that was a mistake... I would rather do once a month, and have it done in 5 min...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I trim every 8-10 weeks. Just depends on the goat. Some grow slower than others.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

For me it really depends on several things. The more richer the feed the faster the grow. Like Liz said in the summer if they have a rock area that helps wear them down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just like Lori says.
Mine get trimmed every 2 or 3 mo but if you need to do it more often that's fine.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can't trim too often- (unless you cut them and they bleed!). The more you handle them, 
the more calm they should get! When my does are all milking- I check everyones' hooves almost every
day and probably trim every other week. Sort of a rotational thing, I do one goat every other day, so depending how
many, it might be every 2 to 3 weeks. Dry, every month, or so. Bucks, right before and after rut and once during! YUK!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> You can't trim too often- (unless you cut them and they bleed!). The more you handle them, the more calm they should get! When my does are all milking- I check everyones' hooves almost every day and probably trim every other week. Sort of a rotational thing, I do one goat every other day, so depending how many, it might be every 2 to 3 weeks. Dry, every month, or so. Bucks, right before and after rut and once during! YUK!


Nope they don't bleed, so that is good to hear.... I'm going to start doing once a month again...

My ober buck doesn't really have a huge oder, which I'm thankful for, but my kinder yikes!!! Yep yuck!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

for me it depends on the goat, I have slow growers and fast growers, monthly is an average...Ihave some I do two times a month and others I can go 2 months...I rather do them often and keep a good shape then have to work hard to reshaping them : )


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I'm just going back to the once a month plan, as I did feel bad for Peanut and Linus. It took me an hour to do both of them, when normally it takes 5 min each... I'm just glad to know I won't hurt them in the long run if I continue to do it that way. Thanks everyone


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm just sooo happy right now, as the last time I trimmed my sheep's hooves was back in July when I was told to cut back to every 4 months... I thought they were going to be bad, but their feet actually were a little overgrown but not by much, and the boys were rather well behaved through the whole thing. Now 7 more goats to go..., 3 tomorrow, and 4 on Saturday, and I'll be done until Christmas week...


----------

